# ????

## ..

,   FCA,              / .   1 .
 : 
1.16.01.09        19000 .. 
2.21.01.09    "  ()"   16957,38 ..      30.01.09  .
      ?
  -     :Redface:

----------

?  100%  ?

----------


## ..

.      ,       ,         3   :Frown:

----------

> ?


      ,   ,       ,    , .. /   .

----------


## ..

/?

----------

18.

----------


## ..

*         ?*


"  ", 2008, N 18

:           ,             .      ()                 ()      ?

:



 4  2008 . N 03-03-06/1/508

   -        ()     .
   . 11.1 . 250  . 5.1 . 1 . 265     ( -  )   ()    ()    ,   ,      ,             ()  (, ),  ,     ()   .
 . 11 . 250  . 5 . 1 . 265     ()    ()    ()  ,         (   ,    )   (),      ,        ,             ,     .
 ,              ,   ,  ()     (    )   ()    ()   (     )  .



 - 
..
04.09.2008

----------

.     


> ,       ,

----------


## ..

,  /        ? -     :Frown:

----------

.   ,  /  ,  -      . 



> ,            ,   ,  ()     (    )   ()    ()   (     )  .

----------

,         .
1.	   05.03
2.	,    50 .
 24.03.09
3.	 20.03

        EX WORKS,   CMR/


1.	   05.03 +   20.03  
2.	  05.03 +  24.03 ??

  -      - 20.03?

----------


## dream616

,  :Confused:   !    03.04.2009  20.05.2009 -  100%.   26.06.2009   ( ).          ?

----------

03.04.09+20.05.09,           .

----------


## twix

> 03.04.09+20.05.09,           .


 ,    ?  :
03.04.09-  30
20.05.09 -  35
(30+35)/2=32,5?
 .
     ?        ?

----------


## dream616

**,       ?        .

----------

.

----------


## dream616

**,         ? .    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

?  :Embarrassment:      ?

----------


## dream616

!   ,       !  :Embarrassment:

----------

223-224-

----------


## dream616

**,    ,       ,  .   .  ?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------


## dream616

**,    !   - FOB.

----------


## dream616

?

----------

?  ?

----------


## dream616

!

----------

.

----------


## dream616

**, ,  ? ?

----------

.   -    ?

----------


## dream616



----------

..  .   ?   - ?

----------


## dream616

-          ,  .

----------

.    .

----------


## dream616

**,     ?!   !

----------


## dream616

**,    !     !
  , !
3.12.2008   17065.02$* 28.0166=478103=84
19.12.2008 11000$ *    27.6095=303704=50
22.12.2008 30818.38$ *27.7351= 854750.85
 100%  58883,40$   1636559,19
    ( ) 27.12.2008
      27.12.2008   854750,85?
    ?

----------


## dream616

27.12.2008 58883,40$ * 29.0058=1 707 960.12
 .     71400,93?

----------

> 27.12.2008   854750,85?


 854750,  


> 100%  58883,40$   1636559,19


?  :Embarrassment:     ?

----------


## dream616

.        1 636 559,19!  :Embarrassment:     ?

----------

,   ,   ()       , 19, 22  27.12.

----------


## dream616

> ,   ,   ()       , 19, 22  27.12.


  ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.    31.12.   .

----------


## dream616

**,         1  ,    -    ?

----------

,     1.

----------


## dream616

1  ,    !

----------


## dream616

**,    ?   ,        ?   ?

----------

,   .

----------


## dream616

!

----------


## dream616

**,           ,    15        !    91?

----------

15 ,   ,  ?

----------


## dream616

41 15.2 -     ,    15.2 60.11         ,     .

----------


## VlastaBum

. 
          EXW,   -     07.04  ,   -      09.04.
    .   1     07.04,      ,  ?????     30.04
  ,

----------

, .. 09.04.    ,      ,  ,    ,      .    1,           .

----------

VlastaBum,    ,     .... :No-no: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=277875

----------


## dream616

, !        15  60.22.     ?         ?

----------


## dream616

,   ?
13.03  40936$*23,8461=976163,95 - ,
17.04 -   :40936*23,4482=959875,52 (16288,43- . )
17.04  81872$*23.4482=1 919 751.03 -        -
   81872*23,8461=1 952 327,90
30.04     40936*(23,4482-23,6471)=8142,17-. 
27.05    40936*(23,6471-23,5483)=4044,48
27.05. 40936*23,5483=963973,21 -  (   . )

----------


## dream616

, ,  !

----------

30.04.  27.05.        .

----------


## dream616

**,      ! -    ,     ,   -   ?  ,           .

----------

.

----------


## dream616

> .


  ?

----------

.

----------


## dream616

**,            ?

----------

-?  :Embarrassment:   " "   250 (265)    3-2006, .      .

----------


## dream616

,   ** -  ,         . **- -    ,   .

----------


## dream616

**,    ?

----------

.   ?

----------


## dream616

> 30.04.  27.05.        .


   !  :Embarrassment:

----------

23

----------

,      100%.

----------

> 23


    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   FCA,              / .   1 .
>  : 
> 1.16.01.09        19000 .. 
> 2.21.01.09    "  ()"   16957,38 ..      30.01.09  .
>       ?
>   -


       23

----------

.      .

----------

? :Wow:

----------


## dream616

**,   100%               ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ,     .
*dream616*, ,       
13.03. 40936  50%,  23,8461
17.04. 81872 ,  23,4482.       (40936*23,8461)+(40936*23,4482),    40936$.             ,    ,   .

----------


## dream616

**,      ?!  :Embarrassment:   !

----------


## dream616

_     ,     ()       ,     ().     ()              (. . 9, 10  3/2006)._
   !

----------

> !


  :Smilie: 



> !


      ,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dream616

!   :Frown:

----------

.

----------


## dream616

?

----------

.

----------


## dream616

!     !  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


.

----------


## dream616

,      !  :Embarrassment:        / ?. , ,    ,    , - ?

----------

> / ?. , , ** ,    , - ?


?  ,      ?

----------


## dream616

> ?  ,      ?


     !  :yes:

----------

> / ?


 .

----------


## dream616

> .


  ,  ?

----------

. -   / , -     264-.

----------


## dream616

**,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

! ..........    .    ...   ....    ...  50%  - ,  50%   ,   .....       ,    ( -) ( )

----------

,      ? 


> 50%  - ,  50%   ,   .


  ...  :Embarrassment:  50%    50%    ?

----------


## dream616

,     .    ,   .!

----------

?  .   (  ) ?

----------


## dream616

> ?  .   (  ) ?

----------

46  ,      ... .

----------


## dream616

FOB . 46    ,       20  10  9  30.  ?

----------

...    ?

----------


## dream616

,    3.10,

----------

,  ,            ?

----------

( ).   10-272-           .

----------

,               ?    272     ,     ,      ,         ..  ..

----------

,

----------


## 28

> ( ).   10-272-           .


 2010              ,            .     -   ,         .
  ,   2011         . -    . 
  .
           ?

----------

> ,         ..  ..


  ,   11-.     25            .     ,           ,    10-272-     .      .     -    .

----------

> -    .


395-  28.12.10

----------


## 28

> 395-  28.12.10


,  , .   ,  ,        ,   01  2010?  2010?  :Wow:

----------

> 2010?


 .  , .

----------

.   CIF.       :      . ,         ?  , ,      ,           (  ,  ,    ). ,     -          . , ..         ?         ?

----------

> 2010              ,            .     -   ,         .
>   ,   2011         . -    . 
>   .
>            ?


   .             .   ???

----------

> ( ).   10-272-           .


      . 
1)   -     ?
2)    .   - ?  ?   ?

----------

> 


.
1.           (.254).         (.268, 320).   -  ,  .
2.  ,      ,  ,   .10 .272. 



> *,   * , ...      ,      *  ...  ()* **  ()     ()     ,   .


   =      =    .
  ,                    (..     ), ,      .

    , **, ,      ,   -       .  , ,          .

           ,  ,   ,      - ,    ,   .      "  " -     ,       .        ,  - , ,     ,        .

----------

> ,   -


  ,              .    2011

1) 100%-   -        ???
2)   - ???? 
3)        -      ???

----------


## 232RMO

> ,              .    2011
> 
> 1) 100%-   -        ???
> 2)   - ???? 
> 3)        -      ???


  . 
      100%    .        (      )  . , , ?
         ,   (1 8.2  2.0 ,     )            ,      ( 60.22).      .    ,   , , ,             ,  ,  . !!

----------

> ,      ( 60.22).


 ,    .  .

----------


## 232RMO

,      ...

----------

